# Mud = Money



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mud Money | KETK


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Very cool and i couldnt agree more!


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i agree also expensive but worth every penny imo even when ya break something thats just more motivation for upgrading:bigok: lol


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

wow lol that's awesome


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I got a laugh out of how the reported didn't have a clue what she was talking about lol. good find.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

At least her first time to hit a hole was on a Brute....bet she got wet. :bigok:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thats my local tv station


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

That was great. But any hobby costs money, take fishing for example, it can get very expensive, fast, this is just what "WE" choose to do with our money and I wouldn't trade it for nothing in the world !!!:bigok:


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Puttin my hometown on the map!


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i would give up any of my extra curricular doings to go and ride every weekend in a hartbeat.. but it does cost to play..


----------



## Mr.renegade (Oct 15, 2011)

muddin makin the news in East Texas! my stompin grounds. Jacksonville is just north of my hometown.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yep jville 45 minutes south of me....


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

yall think she has the fever yet...if not, she will..


----------

